

FizzBuzz Enterprise Edition - ingve
https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition

======
ericfrederich
I wonder what this would look like if you used the same OO structure but used
a language like Python. How much code would disappear? All interface files
would go away since Python is Duck Typed. Most of the imports within those
files would go away, etc. I imagine perhaps 80% code reduction if you do
character count instead of line count (Python lines would be much shorter)

Then I wonder what this would look like with C++. Would the code size increase
because some files would now have a corresponding .hxx file as well as a .cxx
file?

------
gstienshekkels
nice

